# Inheritance



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

Just looking for any input re inheritance. Our family has been contacted by a well know company saying we may have a deceased relative who may have left an estate. Not getting hopes up 

Cheers


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Have they asked you to pay any money?


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Play it by ear...as they say, don't pay any money, agree to any terms and be sensible. Byhaving at the back of your mind that it may be a scam.
Hope it works out for you


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Obviously don't pay them any money upfront, any decent company will just take a cut of the lump sum. Try negotiate any suggested % down if possible, they get nothing without you signing on the dotted line (although it's also unlikely you will get anything unless you go and do some/lots or research and employ professionals)

Their business is based on looking at the list of unclaimed inheritances, finding the legal benefactors, then getting them to sign a contract where they get a % of the money.

It's possibly that they know that you're not the benefactor.....but dangle that carrot to get some information which will lead them to the real benefactor.

P.S. My experience of this is solely gleaned from one or two episodes of a TV program....haha.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

ikon66 said:


> .....Not getting hopes up .....


I think that's the way to proceed, and as others have said, don't put your hand in your pocket!!


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks. They don't want payment but they take 25% of my share. Quite a lump, maybe I could negotiate a reduced rate 

The company are featured on a daytime TV show

Thanks all


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I have no idea what advice to give you but. Good luck! And if it's in the billions then remember your good friends at DW. You were always my favourite member on here.


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

My old man had this a couple of years ago.

Turned out genuine, he had a great aunt in Canada who was a semi professional ice skater!

Sounds ridiculous but was true, he'd met her a few times over the years and lost contact, they traced him & he was issued it!


----------



## xoxclairexox (Mar 30, 2014)

This happened to my other half last year and it turned out genuine..it was split between 5 of them and they took a cut too sure it was 25%


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Are you gonna be on TV? Make sure the cars are clean for the cameras :lol:


----------

